# I've reached my breaking point and something needs to change....HELP!



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

I took a look in the mirror the other day, and I hate what I see. I've slowly let myself go over the last decade due to a stressful job and too much drinking. I'm looking to get back in shape, but my goals have dramatically changed since the last time I really hit the gym.

About myself, I'm currently 39 years old. I'm 5'9" 185lbs. I'm by no means sloppy, but the last 10 years have not been kind to my mid-section and chest. At one point in my late 20's I was 5'9" 165lbs at about 10% body fat with visible abbs. These days, I'm rocking a dad bod. 

I would like to get back into shape, but I'm not looking to gain a bunch of muscle. I would like to gain maybe a little, but I'm more interested at simply having a flat stomach again and not losing any muscle that I have in the process. While I look like **** these days, I was actually pretty surprised at how strong I still was for not really lifting all these years. After warming up, I had a guy spot me at 225 on the bench last night and easily put it up a couple times despite being really out of shape. I'm super sore today though 

Anyways, I used to work out  4 days a week. 2 days on push muscles, 2 days on pull muscles with a few sets of squats thrown in about once a week. I never used supplements other than whey protein. This worked for me in my 20's, but the game has changed for me due to my age. I'm looking for some advice on the best way to lean up for a guy my age in regards to both work out plan and supplements. I can't do caffeine or stimulants, but I am interested in over the counter testosterone and hormone control supplements. 

I'm not asking for a full workout plan or anything. I just would like some quick advice on the type of workouts that seem to work for your typical 40 year old guy that has let himself go a bit that wants to lean up. That and some recommendations on a few decent non-stimulant supplements to stack. I suspect a lot of my belly is due to drinking and stress. I haven't had a drink since the 1st and plan on making it a social thing again instead of a few nights a week while watching TV like I got in the habit of doing for so many years.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2018)

The first step is going to be your diet.  The majority of your fat loss will come from a proper diet.  What is your diet currently like?


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> The first step is going to be your diet.  The majority of your fat loss will come from a proper diet.  What is your diet currently like?



Honestly, I eat pretty damn clean as long as I'm not drinking. This time of year, I eat lots of stir-fry because of the cold weather. I don't use rice or noodles either. Gust vegetables with shrimp, fish or beef. Breakfast is usually whole wheat toast and a couple eggs. I make soup for my lunches or will occasionally grab a sandwich from the deli. I also don't drink soda or juice. Only water. 

My problem was drinking a six pack of beer 3 nights a week and then walking to the 7-11 down the street and getting a bag of chips or a hot dog. As long as I'm sober, my diet is pretty clean.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> Honestly, I eat pretty damn clean as long as I'm not drinking. This time of year, I eat lots of stir-fry because of the cold weather. I don't use rice or noodles either. Gust vegetables with shrimp, fish or beef. Breakfast is usually whole wheat toast and a couple eggs. I make soup for my lunches or will occasionally grab a sandwich from the deli. I also don't drink soda or juice. Only water.
> 
> My problem was drinking a six pack of beer 3 nights a week and then walking to the 7-11 down the street and getting a bag of chips or a hot dog. As long as I'm sober, my diet is pretty clean.



Clean has nothing to do with anything.  You can eat boiled chicken brown rice and broccoli every day and still be fat. 

Get your food portions in check is 1. 

Dial up training intensity is 2

From there just be consistent and you will do great


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Clean has nothing to do with anything.  You can eat boiled chicken brown rice and broccoli every day and still be fat.
> 
> Get your food portions in check is 1.
> 
> ...



What type of training should I be doing for fat loss?

One person will tell you high reps and lots of cardio, while another will tell you that as long as your diet is in check, one will still lean out while lifting heavy. I see a lot of guys at my gym doing functional type workouts like rope climbs, medicine ball stuff, or power cleans. I'm not trying to become an MMA fighter, I just want to have a flat stomach again. Is this type of stuff anymore effective than just hitting the weights like a mad man a few days a week? The last time I did functional type workouts was in HS wrestling practice. I would have been ripped at that age regardless, so I have no way to compare said workouts to just simply pumping iron with 20 minutes or so on the treadmill.


----------



## PFM (Jan 14, 2018)

Welcome to life, getting old and becoming a pussy.

Only you can change becoming a pussy.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> What type of training should I be doing for fat loss?
> 
> One person will tell you high reps and lots of cardio, while another will tell you that as long as your diet is in check, one will still lean out while lifting heavy. I see a lot of guys at my gym doing functional type workouts like rope climbs, medicine ball stuff, or power cleans. I'm not trying to become an MMA fighter, I just want to have a flat stomach again. Is this type of stuff anymore effective than just hitting the weights like a mad man a few days a week? The last time I did functional type workouts was in HS wrestling practice. I would have been ripped at that age regardless, so I have no way to compare said workouts to just simply pumping iron with 20 minutes or so on the treadmill.



Any training that gets your heart rate up and breaks down your muscles.  Do the training you want, go hard and you'll be fine.  Do the training you enjoy and you're more likely to actually do it.  

Cut the alcohol 100% for now, be consistent, and be honest with yourself in terms of your diet.

I've seen people lose 150 lbs or more just through diet and going hard on a treadmill.  No weightlifting at all.  

It all depends on your individual goals.

You don't need any OTC supps.  Alcohol can reduce test levels in some people and causes us to retain more water than usual so you very well may notice a difference just by eliminating alcohol.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

PFM said:


> Welcome to life, getting old and becoming a pussy.
> 
> Only you can change becoming a pussy.



Is this one of those forums? 

I'm looking for actual advice. This is the equivalent of telling one of my interns to think harder after asking advice on how to more effectively use a particular piece of software.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Any training that gets your heart rate up and breaks down your muscles.  Do the training you want, go hard and you'll be fine.  Do the training you enjoy and you're more likely to actually do it.
> 
> Cut the alcohol 100% for now, be consistent, and be honest with yourself in terms of your diet.
> 
> ...



Thanks

I have noticed a difference just two weeks of not drinking. I'm only down 5 lbs, but my wife says my face is a lot thinner already. 
I think I'll just go with what I know then. I have suspected that the majority of my problem is alcohol. Working 55 hours a week probably doesn't help too.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 14, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> Is this one of those forums?
> 
> I'm looking for actual advice. This is the equivalent of telling one of my interns to think harder after asking advice on how to more effectively use a particular piece of software.



This forum is just like society. You'll hear and see some bullshit but you'll learn who to listen to if you stick around.
Spongy ad Pillar of balance are two that you can listen to.

Good luck. After gaining 125 lbs or so due to diabetes and hypothyroid I've lost 100 lbs myself but have been at a plateau for about a year.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 14, 2018)

I found tracking what I eat helps a lot.  Lots of good apps out there.  I use MyFitnessPal.  It is pretty eye opening when you see what you are actually consuming.

Get your heart rate up.  Treadmill, HIIT, CrossFit, orange theory, boot camp.  Find something you like and people you enjoy being around.  You will be much more motivated to go.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 14, 2018)

Smh... Ha ha.  Motivation PFM!!! Ha ha  I never coming to you when I hit mid life crisis PFM.  :32 (11):





PFM said:


> Welcome to life, getting old and becoming a pussy.
> 
> Only you can change becoming a pussy.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 14, 2018)

Ironwood, google and research How To Count Your Macros.  There are Comprehensive Guides.  Their is even Macronutrient Calculator.  Not to steps on toes of the vets here.  I'm just repeating what they are saying with a label. Down the road add some cardio 3-4 times a week.   This is where Macros is important.  Being aware of your caloric intake and how my energy, (calories) you can burn to reach your goal.  I think I read Spongy is offering assistance.  Good luck!!!:32 (17):


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 14, 2018)

This is worded perfect!!!!!  





PillarofBalance said:


> Clean has nothing to do with anything.  You can eat boiled chicken brown rice and broccoli every day and still be fat.
> 
> Get your food portions in check is 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 14, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Ironwood, google and research How To Count Your Macros.  There are Comprehensive Guides.  Their is even Macronutrient Calculator.  Not to steps on toes of the vets here.  I'm just repeating what they are saying with a label. Down the road add some cardio 3-4 times a week.   This is where Macros is important.  Being aware of your caloric intake and how my energy, (calories) you can burn to reach your goal.  I think I read Spongy is offering assistance.  Good luck!!!:32 (17):


This is good stuff. Thanks a ton!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 15, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> Is this one of those forums?
> 
> I'm looking for actual advice. This is the equivalent of telling one of my interns to think harder after asking advice on how to more effectively use a particular piece of software.


For some folks truth IS motivation, I don't know if you're a pussy or not, nor does it matter, the comment is just a way of lighting a fire under somebody's ass.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

stonetag said:


> For some folks truth IS motivation, I don't know if you're a pussy or not, nor does it matter, the comment is just a way of lighting a fire under somebody's ass.



PFM insinuating you are a pussy is scientifically proven more motivating than large cash rewards.


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> PFM insinuating you are a pussy is scientifically proven more motivating than large cash rewards.


I guess I don't associate being a pussy or not with exercising. When someone calls me a pussy, I generally want to punch them in the face, not go work out....lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 15, 2018)

Congrats,
My breaking point was my freshman yr of high school, that s when I found out I was fat lol // ahhh fukN teenagers....no respect haha


----------



## gotime79 (Jan 16, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Congrats,
> My breaking point was my freshman yr of high school, that s when I found out I was fat lol // ahhh fukN teenagers....no respect haha


Strange, when I was a freshman, I remember losing at district and missing state in wrestling because I got completely overpowered by a shorter kid more stout kid.
I was 5-7 and wrestling at 126lbs. I looked like I was carved out of marble, but I remember not being able to bench press 200lbs until the end of the year after hitting the weight room really hard. I had a fire under my ass, but it was to gain muscle at that age not lose weight.


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> I guess I don't associate being a pussy or not with exercising. When someone calls me a pussy, I generally want to punch them in the face, not go work out....lol



This is always a side effect of PFM's motivations.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 16, 2018)

gotime79 said:


> What type of training should I be doing for fat loss?
> 
> One person will tell you high reps and lots of cardio, while another will tell you that as long as your diet is in check, one will still lean out while lifting heavy. I see a lot of guys at my gym doing functional type workouts like rope climbs, medicine ball stuff, or power cleans. I'm not trying to become an MMA fighter, I just want to have a flat stomach again. Is this type of stuff anymore effective than just hitting the weights like a mad man a few days a week? The last time I did functional type workouts was in HS wrestling practice. I would have been ripped at that age regardless, so I have no way to compare said workouts to just simply pumping iron with 20 minutes or so on the treadmill.


I lost 80lbs in 7 months by getting my diet in check and lifting heavy weights.


----------



## duck (May 28, 2018)

Yup, thanks. joined forum for this conversation.  it hit the nail on the head


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2018)

duck said:


> Yup, thanks. joined forum for this conversation.  it hit the nail on the head




Not sure if you’re being sarcastic but if you aren’t, post an intro thread in the new members section. Throw in your current stats/goals and the guys and gals can help get you going.


----------



## jennerrator (May 28, 2018)

Cardio.....cardio....cardio....cardio to start..lose fat and then serious lifting!!!


----------



## Elivo (May 29, 2018)

I was in and sort of still am in the same place as you, i started back to the gym about months ago with lifting and a lot of cardio.  Ive taken off about 30 some pounds and have added a decent amount of muscle mass as well. Its easier at the start and it seems the more you have to lose , the quicker it will come off in the beginning.  It just takes time and hard work.
Get your diet right and kill it in the gym.  If i had my diet on point this last 8 months the entire time i probably would be around 50 pounds lost instead of the 30. But my diet is my week part of my training.
But just like jenn said, cardio out the ass will do wonders.

Oh and i can tell you from first hand exp, the heavy drinking i did when i was younger is what i feel is one of the main reasons i ended up in the shape i was in. It was waaaaay more than a social thing for me. Cutting that out will go far.


----------

